
The Hidden Agenda of Code.org - bythckr
https://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2428466,00.asp
======
flavio81
I agree with the assessment. The fashion today is "everybody needs to learn to
'code'", but that's only because companies are in dire need of a very specific
profile: The junior coder that writes basic HTML, CSS and simple Javascript.
They want this resource to be hired for very cheap, and there aren't enough
resources available, because in the past decade, what existed was true
Programmers, which can do more than that and of course want to be paid much
more in return.

And then the article rightfully denounces that the people who say they want to
promote STEM, are in truth just promoting coding and some software topics.
STEM is much wider than that. The world doesn't need more coders; the world
needs people in diverse disciplines.

